# Chocolate search, can anyone help?



## Kaylz (Jan 14, 2018)

I got a lovely nano bar in my Hotel Chocolat selection that was a 70% and nib bar, you cant get it on its own from there so just wondered if anyone knew of any dark nib bars? Any help would be appreciated, TIA  x


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 14, 2018)

Sorry don't know what a nib bar is ?


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 14, 2018)

As described in the first bit, its just a bar of chocolate with nibs throughout it (cacao nibs) x


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 14, 2018)

This is the hotel chocolat one x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 14, 2018)

You could try Montezuma.  Their website has lots of different high cocoa content choccy bars including some with nibs.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 14, 2018)

I've seen nibs sold separately in a bag in Hotel Chocolate.  I wonder if you can make your own bars that way?


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 14, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> You could try Montezuma.  Their website has lots of different high cocoa content choccy bars including some with nibs.


I've had a look there but they don't seem to show the nutrition, or at least not for every bar x


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 14, 2018)

Mark T said:


> I've seen nibs sold separately in a bag in Hotel Chocolate.  I wonder if you can make your own bars that way?


Yes I could but I don't really have the time x


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 15, 2018)

Well found a company online called Aztec Gold chocolate, you can buy bars online or they do markets etc that do a nib bar and other flavours, emailed them and kindly they gave me the nutrition for the bars I was interested in  x


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 16, 2018)

I see they do a 100% Dark-Spiced Aztec-Peru
100gr £7.75. 3 bars or more free delivery.
Seems a little pricey but may be worth it 
@Kaylz what was the nutrition K please?


----------



## Carolg (Jan 16, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> This is the hotel chocolat one xView attachment 6359


I went into the shop in Edinburgh. All looked lovely but wouldn’t pay the prices for a bit of chocolate. (Even sale prices)


----------



## Carolg (Jan 16, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I see they do a 100% Dark-Spiced Aztec-Peru
> 100gr £7.75. 3 bars or more free delivery.
> Seems a little pricey but may be worth it
> @Kaylz what was the nutrition K please?


I think I am a mean fifer. Would want the meal to go with it at that price.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 16, 2018)

@Vince_UK , I said they emailed me with pics of the bars I had enquired about, why would you assume the Aztec Spiced would e one of them?
I'm only joking of course  and its just your luck that it is one I enquired about! Haha, pic attached   x


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 16, 2018)

Carolg said:


> I went into the shop in Edinburgh. All looked lovely but wouldn’t pay the prices for a bit of chocolate. (Even sale prices)


I'm getting used to this condition costing me a fortune as its always junk that is cheap, a treat of a few bars of chocolate is nothing compared to what I spend on fruit etc! lol x


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 16, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK , I said they emailed me with pics of the bars I had enquired about, why would you assume the Aztec Spiced would e one of them?
> I'm only joking of course  and its just your luck that it is one I enquired about! Haha, pic attached   xView attachment 6372


HAHA!!!
@Kaylz 
Pricey methinks and high in carbs for 100g, 6.5 for 25g if me sums is reet.
I think I will stick with the £1.29 Moser Roth lol
@Carolg 
The meal??? I would want the whole shop for that price lol


----------



## Carolg (Jan 16, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> HAHA!!!
> @Kaylz
> Pricey methinks and high in carbs for 100g, 6.5 for 25g if me sums is reet.
> I think I will stick with the £1.29 Moser Roth lol
> ...


We’re you a fifer in a past life Vince? Lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 16, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I'm getting used to this condition costing me a fortune as its always junk that is cheap, a treat of a few bars of chocolate is nothing compared to what I spend on fruit etc! lol x


I walked around Poundshop yesterday and the price of normal choccies, sweets and biscuits etc. is ridiculously low.
Absolutely annoying to be quite honest lol


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 16, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I walked around Poundshop yesterday and the price of normal choccies, sweets and biscuits etc. is ridiculously low.
> Absolutely annoying to be quite honest lol


It certainly is ridiculous, although normal chocolates aren't off bounds I've always preferred dark, never mind Tesco deals change today so will report back if I see anything you may be interested in! HAHA x


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 16, 2018)

Carolg said:


> We’re you a fifer in a past life Vince? Lol


Past life? lol 
Try living in China. They have a word for it  "xiao qi" 小气 which means stingy and you have no idea just how xiao qi the Chinese are lol It rubs off. They put our dear Scottish brethren to shame lol (OOOOPS will get into trouble for saying that )
They get very upset when you call them this lol but they really are penny pinching and mean beyond all belief, unless of course it gives face value then they will spend like there is no tomorrow for face Mianzi 面子
Live in apartments with nothing on the floors and no heating etc but Mercedes  parked outside because it gives "face".
That is why westen branded goods sell very well there , Apple for example. Sell your kidney to buy an iPad which has been done on more than one occasion.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 16, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> It certainly is ridiculous, although normal chocolates aren't off bounds I've always preferred dark, never mind Tesco deals change today so will report back if I see anything you may be interested in! HAHA x


Problem is, if I pay £1 for 4 Mars Bars or Double Deckers they will last approximately 10 minutes and I will not just buy 1 pack but probably 10 lol, 
That was my problem.
I think the word for it is Pig.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 16, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Problem is, if I pay £1 for 4 Mars Bars or Double Deckers they will last approximately 10 minutes and I will not just buy 1 pack but probably 10 lol,
> That was my problem.
> I think the word for it is Pig.


I was exactly the same, could sit at 10pm watching the telly with a can of lager and a bottle of fruit cider making my way through 2 packets of instant noodles ans 4 bags of crisps etc, or open a bag of chocolates and be at the bottom of the bag before I knew it! x


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 16, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I was exactly the same, could sit at 10pm watching the telly with a can of lager and a bottle of fruit cider making my way through 2 packets of instant noodles ans 4 bags of crisps etc, or open a bag of chocolates and be at the bottom of the bag before I knew it! x



Lovely wasn't it lol


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 16, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Lovely wasn't it lol


It was actually as I didn't have to think about things the way I do now haha x


----------



## Carolg (Jan 16, 2018)

I got a wee box malteeasers before Xmas, and the devil got behind me. Before you could say bu&&#r off, they were munched and enjoyed. Wrapped the other boxes up, but did buy and eat a big tube of smarties. Next year, not buying sweets as Xmas pressies. I am sure there is a chemical in them that is addictive, or I am part of your pig family vince lol


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 16, 2018)

Tried a malteaser easter bunny last year, was far too sweet so I wouldn't have that problem x


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 16, 2018)

Carolg said:


> I got a wee box malteeasers before Xmas, and the devil got behind me. Before you could say bu&&#r off, they were munched and enjoyed. Wrapped the other boxes up, but did buy and eat a big tube of smarties. Next year, not buying sweets as Xmas pressies. I am sure there is a chemical in them that is addictive, or I am part of your pig family vince lol


Welcome to the Family lol
You should see my Son,
Supposedly on a diet his wife has enforced on him, Eats then sneaks out and orders Chinese takeaways and all other stuff and 1 ton of chocolate.
I have warned him but falling on deaf ears.
HIs mother is T1 and i was diagnosed T2
HIgh risk but....... what do I know?
I will not mention the copious amount of alcohol he gets through at weekends even though he professes to have stopped drinking.
DIfficult to keep a straight face when he tells me he is on diet.
Everyone knows what he is doing lol


----------



## Carolg (Jan 17, 2018)

Well it’s up to him to self control but as you have said, you can only advise and he can react if he wants to.  Aye right is one response but  maybe not the most acceptable. Does he know the changes you have made? You still can’t help worrying


----------



## Sally W (Jan 18, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I got a lovely nano bar in my Hotel Chocolat selection that was a 70% and nib bar, you cant get it on its own from there so just wondered if anyone knew of any dark nib bars? Any help would be appreciated, TIA  x


Sorry not well at mo in bed so if I’ve not read this right forgive me. The pic appears to be in wrap - how did you buy it as part of a box of chocolates? I have a contact there who is helpful and could ask for you


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 18, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Sorry not well at mo in bed so if I’ve not read this right forgive me. The pic appears to be in wrap - how did you buy it as part of a box of chocolates? I have a contact there who is helpful and could ask for you


Yes it was in a Gift Box that my partner got for my Christmas x


----------



## Sally W (Jan 18, 2018)

Ah I see. Can you let me know the name of gift box? Also description from package - was it just 70% chocolate with nibs? I’m going there next week (if better) will ask my contact for you if they’re likely to bring bar out. x


----------



## Carolg (Jan 18, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Tried a malteaser easter bunny last year, was far too sweet so I wouldn't have that problem x


Not keen on them at all


----------



## Carolg (Jan 18, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Sorry not well at mo in bed so if I’ve not read this right forgive me. The pic appears to be in wrap - how did you buy it as part of a box of chocolates? I have a contact there who is helpful and could ask for you


Hope you feel better soon Sally W


----------



## Sally W (Jan 18, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Hope you feel better soon Sally W


Awh thanks! Made me feel better whilst lying in bed


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 18, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Ah I see. Can you let me know the name of gift box? Also description from package - was it just 70% chocolate with nibs? I’m going there next week (if better) will ask my contact for you if they’re likely to bring bar out. x


I will do that later and get back to you as I'm in the middle of other things at the moment sorry x


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 19, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Ah I see. Can you let me know the name of gift box? Also description from package - was it just 70% chocolate with nibs? I’m going there next week (if better) will ask my contact for you if they’re likely to bring bar out. x


Hey sorry for delayed reply got side-tracked with other things yesterday
I hope your feeling at least a little better today!! 
The name of the set was 'The All Dark Vegan Chocolate Hamper Collection'
xx


----------



## Sally W (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks. Think it’s aussie flu as got over it and back in bed again!
Right if I’m up to the chocolate tasting on Thursday I will ask my contact and let you know x


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 19, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Thanks. Think it’s aussie flu as got over it and back in bed again!
> Right if I’m up to the chocolate tasting on Thursday I will ask my contact and let you know x


Oh no! Get better soon!
Thank you x


----------



## Sally W (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks.....I’ll keep you posted x


----------

